# Anyone Playing COD Extinction?



## Mate (Nov 4, 2013)

The only reason ive kept COD was because i enjoy extinction, and the storyline. The newest one is actually very good.

Is anyone playing it and if so send me an invite, its hard to find a decent team doing an on-line search. :thumb:

Xbox one: o Mr Blobby


----------

